# Horrible battery life on my overheating TB, tried every ROM and kernel... help!



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

My thunderbolt's battery life is a joke. Until now I have considered a secondary problem, since I was more focused on getting the 4G and the hotspot working. However, it worries me. The phone is usually very hot and the battery barely lasts 5 hours.
I have tried every ROM out there with every kernel combination. When I check battery use, it says that the display uses 66% of the total battery, which is insane. No way I'm using the display for so long, so I think that the problem might be there...
Any clues on what am I doing wrong? Could it be a hardware problem?

Thanks!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Koramchad said:


> My thunderbolt's battery life is a joke. Until now I have considered a secondary problem, since I was more focused on getting the 4G and the hotspot working. However, it worries me. The phone is usually very hot and the battery barely lasts 5 hours.
> I have tried every ROM out there with every kernel combination. When I check battery use, it says that the display uses 66% of the total battery, which is insane. No way I'm using the display for so long, so I think that the problem might be there...
> Any clues on what am I doing wrong? Could it be a hardware problem?
> 
> Thanks!


There are a lot of things that could be causing it...for instance right now the kernel im running is old and not very good with the rom i am on, its causing my phone to heat up a lot and get terrible battery life (will be reflashing a new kernel and doing full wipe etc tonight). One, put your brightness at 0% unless your outside then use auto or 25-50%. Two, keep gps off, keep data off, and disable background data when not using it. Three, run an updates rom and kernel, always stay up to date (I use OMFGB and typically IMO kernels, BAMF series for sense is great and so is Theory). Always try to run battery saver option on your kernels as well. To be honest following all these steps should help, but I still dont get anywhere near what my Fascinate did...some days I will get good battery life some days decent some days bad...but a good up to date ROM and these following steps always helps.....also CALIBRATE your battery by wiping batt stats in recovery or use Battery Calibrator App


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm really conservative with the brightness and the gps/background data. I just downloaded the battery calibrator app, see if it does something. However, I'm really surprised that some users get through a whole day of normal use when I can't pass 5 hours without charging it!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Try recalibrating your batt. Charge till light is green, unplug and turn off your phone, plug back in and wait till light is green, hold low volume and press pwr to boot to cwm, wipe batt stats, reboot phone, wait till everything is synced and light is green to unplug. Turn off batt saver mode and use as normail until >5% then plug back in and charge.

Also, I deleted everything I don't use on a daily basis with TB pro, backup Asst. Tell HTC, stocks, news, friendstream, sense mms, everything...

Turn off assisted dialing, tell HTC and phone finder as they tend to chew up batt in standby. Make sure all your sync settings are 4hrs or more.

Having your display be 60-80% is normal.

If you like sense roms try one of the ones with the new gb base with chingys new radio, and make sure you do everything I posted above after you install, I would suggest one with ziggys kernel. Those three have been the perfect trifecta for me in both speed, stability, and batt life.

If none if that fixes it, I would suggest taking it back for a replacement, I don't think the batt should get hotter than 60c, per vzw. Mine doesn't get warm unless I'm using it alot for a while. Yours might have a bad batt or a hardware problem. Mines a cpo and it works great now that I have it set up correctly, in stock configuration it was horrible.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

There should be no need to turn off all of your data/GPS/background data. Many of us leave those things on and get well over 24 hours (the only good suggestions from the above posts are to wipe battery, remove bloat, don't use auto brightness). Your problem is either an application or hardware. Try running with zero applications installed, if the problem persists get a new phone.

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I downloaded 2x battery and the predictions are for 15 hours of standby time, if I don't use the screen much. Makes me think that the radio itself is what is consuming too much battery. 
I will try to run a ROM without any apps to check if it's software related. Thanks for the advice!


----------

